# Houston - newly on board ...



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

welcome.I followed your vantage build on 2cool. Happy to say I pick up my eastcape this Friday! Did you get your vantage dialed in? Last I saw you were still playing with props.




Spec-Rig.006 said:


> New to the board ... didn't really know it existed but recently I was trying to move some fly gear and an acquaintance posted it on this site for me - got it moved pretty quick. Figured I'd better join the community.
> 
> Happy to be around, when I'm not fishing ...
> 
> ...


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Welcome...glad to see all these folks for the Houston area here.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from Deer Park!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Jun 13, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> welcome.I followed your vantage build on 2cool. Happy to say I pick up my eastcape this Friday! Did you get your vantage dialed in? Last I saw you were still playing with props.


Thank you sir ... And congrats!

YES - the boat's dialed in, she's a beast. I ended up with a 4-blade cleaver style prop which truth be told, probably keeps me out of the 50's but the hole shot is incredible and it's a really aggressive blade. I think I've probably left a little on the table as far as speed is concerned but I couldn't be happier.

Let me know if you need any help getting a blade on your sled. I took tons of notes.

Skiffs will take over the 3rd coast!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Thank you sir ... And congrats!
> 
> YES - the boat's dialed in, she's a beast. I ended up with a 4-blade cleaver style prop which truth be told, probably keeps me out of the 50's but the hole shot is incredible and it's a really aggressive blade. I think I've probably left a little on the table as far as speed is concerned but I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...


will do. I'm keeping the stock prop for now until I break her in and she what she can do.


----------

